# What's the difference between the Beretta 686 Onyx and the 686 Onyx sporting?



## jdicker680

I regards to the Beretta model O/U shotguns, can anybody tell me the difference between the regular field guns and the sporting models??

And do all of the Onyx models have an automatic safety that engages when you breach the gun? Or is that only standard on the Silver Pigeon models?

What are the main differences between the Onyx models and the Silver Pigeon models??

I am new to bird hunting and I have gone and checked out most all of the shotguns that I can.  Beretta seems to fit me the best but I'm confused between the Onyx model and the Silver Pigeon model.  Is the scroll work the only difference? Are there any other main differences between the two?

Jason


----------



## little rascal

*Jd*

I have a few Berettas and Brownings, and I am not sure about the safety on the Pigeons field vs. sport, probably the same as Onyx, and yes the Pigeons have some scroll work with the Pigeon "S" model having the lesser engravings. But on the Onyx models, a Sport model will have a manual safey and the non-sporting will have automatic safety(have to remember to take it off each time you break it open and close it) and no engravings/scroll work. You can take it to a Gunsmith and it's very simple for them to modify your safety from auto to manual if you desire.
Now on the field model Brownings such as 525, Cynergy etc, you will have the manual safety.
The Beretta's fit me better also, as you stated and I favor the Beretta 20ga. guns.
I bought a Cynergy field model in Synthetic w/adjustable comb a while back, and for a 12ga. it is not as beefy as the Citori's and other 12's. It is slim and really does not give you any harsh recoil with that funky butt pad design, I love it. I would really love the wood field cynergy in 20ga. for most bird hunting and even ducks part time, they feel wonderful. They are not cheap, but if you could find a good used one I guarantee you would like it very much.
Good Luck with it, eventually you'll find the right one.


----------



## steel949

Also on the sporting versus the field models, the butt stock is longer on the sporting models than the field models. So be careful of fit with just regular clothes on and not your hunting clotes.


----------



## chainshaw

The sporting models also have longer barrels and sometimes porting.

My regular Onyx had the auto safety and I had a gunsmith disable it. That thing was killing my thumb at the range.


----------



## coveyrise90

The sporting will generally have longer barrels and a different stock shape (a little thicker, bigger, and longer). The safety is automatic on the sporting and non-automatic on the field. The Sporting comes with Extended chokes, teh field comes with flush chokes. Everything else is the same.

The Silver Pigeon has a basic scroll on a coin finished receiver and the Onyx has a light border engraving on a blue or matte finish (depending on the year of productions).

Both are great guns. You can't go wrong with either. The Browning Cynergy is also a great gun. But I prefer the looks of the Beretta.

Adam


----------



## DukTruk

I have a Beretta 686 Onyx Essential.  It has NO Scrolling or anything.  It also has a matte finish to keep the reflection down.  It has an automatic safety.

Whichever one you choose, all the ones you've listed are good guns.  I would encourage you however to take the one you buy and have the stock fitted (at least for your length of pull).  You will be AMAZED at the difference it makes in your shooting.  I had mine done and it was only about $ 110.  This year for ducks, I have been shooting 2 3/4" shells (and been buying the least expensive shells) and have missed considerably less this year.  The difference was really remarkable.

Good Luck!!


----------

